# Splicing USB Cables



## cykoupai

I have an internal front panel USB cable that needs to be extended 12" to the rear of the motherboard to connect to the USB pin header. I need help from expert computer technician, or electronics engineers. 

How can I splice the USB cable so that it will actually support the end device? 

I want to extend the USB 12". If you have tried to do this and have been successful, I want to know what procedure you used. For raw materials I have a length of USB cable, 4 core 22 AWG stranded wire, 24 stranded AWG copper, and 26 AWG stranded copper. I'll try any method that you have used and know works.


----------



## magnethead

you mean one of these?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...roduct_info&cPath=34_81_250&products_id=22079


----------



## emosun

yea i'd probly buy a longer cable rather then cut up the ones i have


----------



## TheMatt

If you have multiple cables you can link them together by getting little male-to-male connectors (a friend gave me a bunch of these and I use them to make header extention cables) and linking the cables. Radioshack might have these.


----------

